# Knife Maker Identification



## hawkoath (Nov 29, 2017)

I was wondering if anyone knows what maker these characters signify?


----------



## hawkoath (Nov 29, 2017)

https://imgur.com/a/l6IHt

Trying again to upload the photo.


----------



## KenHash (Nov 30, 2017)

See this thread:

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/34540-Translation-Help


----------



## hawkoath (Dec 1, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## hawkoath (Dec 7, 2017)

Wow, a lot of people must use this site as a reference tool. Before the replies to my post no one was interested in the auction i was looking at.... immediately after quite a bit of action. Oh well I have three yanagibas already I probably don't need another sashimi knife.


----------

